# New to this forum....



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

and excited to have found it! Hi folks, new here and looking forward to learn a lot. I have a Colnago Master X-lite Molteni on order and I am tickled pink, when it is to arrive


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wielrennerke said:


> and excited to have found it! Hi folks, new here and looking forward to learn a lot. I have a Colnago Master X-lite Molteni on order and I am tickled pink, when it is to arrive


Don't you mean tickled orange and blue?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

wielrennerke said:


> and excited to have found it! Hi folks, new here and looking forward to learn a lot. I have a Colnago Master X-lite Molteni on order and I am tickled pink, when it is to arrive


I have one on order as well...did you get a delivery estimate by chance?


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

February 2009.... before the fun of building up can start 
Congrats on yours, hope you don't have to wait this long.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

wielrennerke said:


> February 2009.... before the fun of building up can start
> Congrats on yours, hope you don't have to wait this long.


I was told end of this year but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, if Colnago said February of '09, you can probably expect it to show up around the first week of April (Italian time). I've been though this. Worth the wait though...


----------

